# Neophyte



## bmischel (Dec 14, 2005)

I always wanted to try archery, so I just picked up a vintage used Ben Pearson longbow for a song on eBay.

I need help on what else I'll need. The bow is 67" (right handed) and was described as about a 50# pull.
1. What is the best string? How long should it be? 
2. Any kind of arm guard ok? I'm a history nut, so a leather one would be fun for me, but are there advantages to modern materials (aside from price)?
3. Do I need a glove for my left hand?
4. What's the best for the right hand? Tab, glove, or one of those 3 finger things?
5. What would be the best sort of arrows for me? (For the time being, I'll be doing exclusively target practice).
6. Any special contraptions for stringing? Can I do it with just bow and string as I've seen in older archery books?
7. Anything to consider about a quiver?

Thanks for your help!

Blaine


----------



## TravisinWV (Sep 14, 2005)

Hey Blaine just saw where you didn't get a welcome. It's not like the guys that usually welcome new folks to miss one like that! They must a been busy that day! You'll find alot great folks around here! So :welcome: to AT


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:welcome: to AT Blaine. Hope you enjoy the fun here.


----------



## white00crow (May 8, 2005)

Welcome, Hit the other sections, try the general and get a ton of good info!


----------

